# Zaino Z-CS on wheels (a video demonstration)



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I have been using Zaino Z-CS recently on my alloys to top up the base layers of Zaino Z2 Pro with ZFX and boy this is fantastic stuff.

It's proven itself to me on my car as I had it on over Z-AIO for a couple of months this summer and had no durability issues at all, only stripped it down to add the ***** Vintage.

This product is so so simple to use, I did all four wheels in 10 minutes, backs and fronts and it really beads water well and is resisting the dirt superbly.

It has been nearly 3 weeks since I put the Z-CS on the alloys and the pictures and video below show how much dirt can be removed by power washing alone. This is impressive as it strips 90% of the dirt on the wheels and makes cleaning so much easier.

I have found this ability with other products, but have found that ability dwindled significantly after 2 weeks. Well 3 weeks on and the Z-CS is still allowing me to power wash off most of the dirt... :thumb:

Before










Video

The video isn't great as it is an old camera, but concentrate on the lower right hand side of the wheels to see the dirt just wash off! :doublesho



After


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice Neil I know the Zaino is some stuff!!!! The water literally falls off the car I am going to do the wheels on the Focus next week with it!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

MMMMmmmmmmm

I like the look of that!!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is mighty impressive, I have not tried it on wheels yet - certainly will now :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats stunning. I really need to get Zaino!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice one mate, gonna put a little of that on my wheels now after seeing these results. :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It is very good indeed, and you use pitifully small amounts too.

Z-CS hasn't given me the looks of say Z2 Pro, but it seems to do exactly what it says on the tin, i.e. it's clear, so it won't add much in terms of looks itself, but it really seems to add the durability.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> It is very good indeed, and you use pitifully small amounts too.
> 
> Z-CS hasn't given me the looks of say Z2 Pro, but it seems to do exactly what it says on the tin, i.e. it's clear, so it won't add much in terms of looks itself, but it really seems to add the durability.


Just the ticket for wheels...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

This Zaino idea has also got me wondering if Jeffs might also be good? I know Zaino is renouned for longevity, but it might be worth a try.

I put Jeffs Acrylic on my wife's car last weekend and was very impressed. I didnt do the wheels as I recently did them with CG WG, but if these sealants are the way to go then I'm going to try the Prime & Jet on my wheels this weekend, as I have some long journeys next week so will be able to give it a good test.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Jeffs will work fine I should expect, my original plan was to Klasse AIO/SG them and then upkeep with Jeffs Acrylic jett, although I find Zaino much easier to apply so use this now.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well, you suggested Zaino when I was looking for a sealant before, and I'm in the US next week, and the stuff is MUCH cheaper over there so may well just grab a big bundle before I come home. Cant believe it is so much more expensive here as its not even just a straight £/$ swap.

What would you suggest as a starter kit for general use?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> well, you suggested Zaino when I was looking for a sealant before, and I'm in the US next week, and the stuff is MUCH cheaper over there so may well just grab a big bundle before I come home. Cant believe it is so much more expensive here as its not even just a straight £/$ swap.
> 
> What would you suggest as a starter kit for general use?


Get the whole lot if you are in the states, thats Z-AIO, Z-CS, Z2 Pro, Z5 Pro, Z6, Z7, Z8, ZFX

I'd be tempted with more Z7 and Z8 if I were in your shoes.

Unfortunately for the UK resellers they seem to be stiched up as I believe Zaino ship to a european disti who adds even more on top before arriving in the UK.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

think I will do then, as I guess they'll be relatively easy to chuck in my suitcase. Total price is well under any customs limits so no hassle there either....


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bit of an update, it's a month since the Z-CS top up and I pressure washed the majority of the dirt off my alloys again this morning, I can see this ability fading ever so slightly, but this is still very impressive that this ability has lasted this long, something I've not experienced with any other product I've used on the wheels.

Infact I did not touch my wheels at all, they are pretty damn clean without needing to use a mitt.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

tried it neil on the 32 and pretty poor results so far, had,t to resort to virosol to clean the wheels back to perfect,think i will go back to cg for the time being, only thing i have done different is not powerwashed the wheels prefer to use hose pressure so this could be why!!...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

interesting - just did the 1 week test on my look at CG WG vs Jeffs AJT.

Not sure the Jeffs did quite what the Zaino appeared to on your wheel Neil, but it did a better job of shedding muck just after a PW rinse.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats a shame, I've had Z2 Pro on the wheels since spring and only topped up with the Z-CS a month ago, never needed anything more than soapy water, or the pressure washer to get them sparkling.

If you haven't tried it, the base of Z2 Pro is well worth it :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> interesting - just did the 1 week test on my look at CG WG vs Jeffs AJT.
> 
> Not sure the Jeffs did quite what the Zaino appeared to on your wheel Neil, but it did a better job of shedding muck just after a PW rinse.


All of the other products I have tried have faded quite quickly, but will still protect the wheels for a while, I've not found the ability to just pressure wash off dirt for a month until Z-CS.

When I used Collinite on the wheels it was great for about 2 weeks and then the dirt started to stick, but with the Z, it just seems to come off, even after a month, I love products that make my life easy!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> All of the other products I have tried have faded quite quickly, but will still protect the wheels for a while, I've not found the ability to just pressure wash off dirt for a month until Z-CS.
> 
> When I used Collinite on the wheels it was great for about 2 weeks and then the dirt started to stick, but with the Z, it just seems to come off, even after a month, I love products that make my life easy!


agreed - the CG WG & AJT both wash up with just the easiest soapy cloth, but only the AJT will allow stuff to PW off. Going to keep an eye on it and see what happens.

I keep considering the Zaino stuff and may relent when in the US next week, but really have too much stuff already. I have also heard amazing stuff about the Ultima tyre & wheel stuff, it does both and works amazingly with just the PW from what i have read on Autopia....


----------



## Mitch16v (Jul 12, 2007)

What UK sites sell Z-CS?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

www.pro-detailing.co.uk :thumb:


----------



## Mitch16v (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks mate. 

Wow, didn't realise it was so expensive though. I saw it on american sites for less than half that price. :|

Forget that.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It's a great great product on wheels and for top ups of Zaino, but yes it is expensive over here.

Advantage I see is that I've used it loads of times and hardly used 1/8th of the bottle so it goes very far indeed.


----------

